
Environmental Impact Disclosure – Nine9s Uptime Monitoring - sonicrocketman
https://nine9s.cloud/kb/infrastructure?ref=hn
======
sonicrocketman
Hey all developer here,

I wish more services would consider the impact of their software on the
environment and that more hosting platforms would make tools available for
sites to display this information to users. Climate Change will become a more
dominant factor in business on the Web as time goes on. Our websites are
virtual, but our servers aren't.

